# What sort of art makes good prints?



## Springdragon (Aug 5, 2013)

I think it's about time for me to start a dedicated Print binder instead of lumping them in with the rest of my portfolio binder. At this last convention, there were a lot of people asking about buying prints, and I had to turn them down because the majority of my binder is prior commissions which are only in there as examples of my work. 

What sort of art do customers like to see as prints? (Porn non-withstanding.) Landscapes? Pinups? Portraits? Portraits with environments? Multi-character interactions? Examples would be great. 

What species do buyers usually like? For some reason, most of the originals that I've sold have been otters, but that could be because I happened to have some otters on hand.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 5, 2013)

The kind that pays attention to artistic foundations and color schemes. The kind that knows when to calibrate your colors for print so it's not all mud.


----------



## Springdragon (Aug 5, 2013)

Well yes, all art in general fits those two criteria, but if I were to create some original pieces specifically to sell as prints, what sort of subject matter is popular at the moment?

Mostly I just draw whatever the commissioner tells me to draw, so I'm not so familiar with the rest of the market.


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 6, 2013)

I think fantasy art is pretty popular!

Who wouldn't want a sexy elf hanging on their walls? Or a cool dragon fighting with a sorcerer or knight? (or having a beautiful bond)


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 6, 2013)

Well for subject matter it really depends on what conventions you are going. You should go for a variety.

Off topic Inurarichi is that a plushie krawk in your avatar?


----------



## Springdragon (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm going to mostly furry conventions, so I assume that anything with a human, elf, troll, or orc is out, and I should probably focus on popular species like canines, felines, dragons, and vulpines, and to a lesser extent; otters, ferrets, raccoons, deer, horses, dolphins, sharks, etc, and avoid things like crabs, shrimp, insects, jellyfish, clams, fish, and nonsentient objects, like an anthropomorphic cartoon cookie with arms and legs. 

So mainly the question is whether people like portraits, large figures with backgrounds, large figures without backgrounds, landscapes with a small figure, or scene illustrations?


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Aug 6, 2013)

I would be most attracted to landscapes and scenes over portraits.  But I'm kind of weird and don't think that a life-size poster of a fox girl with massive breasts makes for appropriate room decor.

You should ask your watchers what prints they would like to see from you.  If the prints don't sell at a con, you could at least try to sell them to your watchers.

Most artists I watch tend to change their prints depending on the con, making a couple custom prints and bringing some old ones along.


----------



## Teal (Aug 6, 2013)

What others have said. If you brought nothing but anime prints to a MLP con they aren't gonna sell well are they?

And it'd be good to bring prints that appeal to a wide audience.


----------



## FireFeathers (Aug 7, 2013)

I've read that the majority of print purchases are based on color alone. Then content afterwards, which is fairly interesting.


----------



## Springdragon (Aug 7, 2013)

That's very interesting. I suppose it makes sense that a harmonious color pallate has a huge effect on the overall impression of a piece, but I've not heard of any actual research done on it (aside from the usual advertising, packaging, and point-of-sale stuff in retail) Do you remember where you found that information?


----------



## Centradragon (Aug 7, 2013)

Remember that print quality, having a unique print (different paper stock or printing method), and paying attention to print sizes are all important. It seems things smaller or larger than 8.5x11 sell pretty well. Many artists mat their prints before selling them, others sell them loose or in packs.

Try out a few prints of each to start... look at what's most popular in your gallery (and choose things with some nice colors, like Firefeathers mentioned). I'd recommend having prints spread out (matted in a basket, displayed flat on your table) rather than in a binder â€” have a few "beater" copies out and keep the nice prints behind your booth. You will sell more.


----------



## Teal (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey OP, mind linking us to any art you're considering selling as prints?


----------



## Springdragon (Aug 7, 2013)

Teal said:


> Hey OP, mind linking us to any art you're considering selling as prints?



I don't think any of the current art that I have would qualify, since they are mostly commissions. I was planning to make a completely new set of paintings specifically for the purpose of printing.

This is the only digital one I've started this far. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11282998/
I also have an art nouveau style tiger portrait in teals and orange, but I would need to go the library to get it scanned.


----------



## Teal (Aug 7, 2013)

Springdragon said:


> I don't think any of the current art that I have would qualify, since they are mostly commissions. I was planning to make a completely new set of paintings specifically for the purpose of printing.
> 
> This is the only digital one I've started this far. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11282998/
> I also have an art nouveau style tiger portrait in teals and orange, but I would need to go the library to get it scanned.


 You can make and sell prints of the commissions, you own the art after all.


----------



## Springdragon (Aug 7, 2013)

Teal said:


> You can make and sell prints of the commissions, you own the art after all.



In that case, do you have any suggestions out of my gallery that might be good? (Or perhaps pieces that could be reworked?)


----------



## Teal (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll take a look.

This could be an interesting read about prints of commissions http://artists-beware.livejournal.com/642551.html


edit: I took a look and there wasn't anything really that stood out.
I think the problem might be that the colors end up being to similar and nothing stands out enough in an image.
(lack of contrast maybe?)

This though http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11186308/ I rather liked. (not as a print though) I like both the style and pallet.

The image you are currently working on looks good though.


----------

